# Playpen Set up



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

So at 4 months Oscar is still being a little terror at night time, he wont go in a crate (even with training he's terrified). 

So Ive finally decided to buy a playpen (just hope it fits in our living room!!), with the thought that its less enclosed but he has his own space which i think is important for him at min.

I thought it would be good to see how everyone sets theres up and what they put in it. (pics please! )

Hope it works for him as at the moment he has free reign of the living room and when he wakes up at night he scratches and bangs on the door which wakes us up.

Just hope he wont jump out, he can jump pretty high


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone? t


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry, can't help. Lupita has free roam of the house and she sleeps with us. We did buy a baby playpen for her for when we go camping, and my husband was afraid she would fight it but she didn't. I put her in it, and since she could see out, she was happy as could be. She just lays in it and watches the world go by!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Some chi's will climb/jump over their pens. Most have tops you can buy. Or you can make a top!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

My girls have free run of the house and also sleep with us at night. Since Nico has come we have been penning them off (a bit). They still get all of our spare room (which is empty at the moment) and a small portion of the kitchen. We just have 3 beds (1 for each if they don't feel like snuggling) their potty pads, toys and their food/water dishes. I will try to get some pics once it's set up again. We take down the pen when we are home so they have free range.


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

This isn't my pen, but I think it's a great setup! Has the bed area, potty section, and room to play and move around!


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Owl said:


> This isn't my pen, but I think it's a great setup! Has the bed area, potty section, and room to play and move around!


That is a good set up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I post this in the other thread but incase you didn't see it here it is again. 
This playpan was meant for chico but i used it for Lily my cat instead 

If the litter tray was not there would be more room to play.


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Owl said:


> This isn't my pen, but I think it's a great setup! Has the bed area, potty section, and room to play and move around!


Ooh that's a nice setup.. Oscar can jump pretty high so I will probably have to put a cover on it lol


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

View attachment 22410

These are awesome has a floor and a zip on cover completely collapsible they have storage pockets on the sides it is wonderful I own two of them one for work and one for home these things are huge if you are going to use it only for one dog I would get a smaller one they come in multiple sizes. Oh and as tall as these are there is no way your dog is jumping this pen. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> View attachment 22410
> 
> These are awesome has a floor and a zip on cover completely collapsible they have storage pockets on the sides it is wonderful I own two of them one for work and one for home these things are huge if you are going to use it only for one dog I would get a smaller one they come in multiple sizes. Oh and as tall as these are there is no way your dog is jumping this pen. ;-)
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said about this playpen. We have it too but in blue. We have the size small. 

Its so easy to take with you anywhere even when your travelling.  Plus it looks great.


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

I just ordered a similar one for Javier from Petco.com. I can hardly wait for it get here since it's about twice the size of what he has now. Unfortunately, my office has become Javi's room & once the new playpen is up he will officially own over half of it. Now, if I could just find a somewhat narrow chest of drawers (like a lingerie bureau) for his clothes & other small items, that's decent & doesn't cost a fortune, we would be set. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

We have a small one of these that we keep in the living room. It works quite well but Nosferatu, one of our cats, has decided he really likes it, too. I'm pretty sure the first time Javi sees Nos sleeping in it he won't be very happy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> View attachment 22410
> 
> These are awesome has a floor and a zip on cover completely collapsible they have storage pockets on the sides it is wonderful I own two of them one for work and one for home these things are huge if you are going to use it only for one dog I would get a smaller one they come in multiple sizes. Oh and as tall as these are there is no way your dog is jumping this pen. ;-)
> 
> ...


I have this playpen too. I used it for Kerri when she was a puppy (I usually crated but when we were gone for longer than she could hold it I put her in this one with a bed, toys and a pee pad. I also use it when I am house-training foster dogs- and to house-train Kerri when I was home and couldn't keep a total eye on the dogs but didn't want to crate them. Right now Nova sleeps in it at night- I am keeping it right by my bed. With the top off my dogs can jump out but with it on it is pretty secure.

I also like it for camping because with the top zipped on it gives some shade and also protects from hawks. Usually I use a tie out when camping (and at night the dogs sleep in the people tent) but it is nice to have when the dogs just want to sleep without being tied up.

So all I can say is I really like this pen. It has been versatile, I have had it for over a year and I use it a lot. It has held up and it folds flat. That said I think a more traditional "ex" pen looks a little nicer and is easier to clean because you can put whatever bottom you want. So if I was putting it permanently in my living room or something I might not go for it.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Found a picture! Here is puppy Kerrigan in her pen, I am afraid I was not very creative back then-



There is a pee pad on the other side then just lots of blankets, she loved burrowing in them and has always preferred a folded fleece to a dog bed. I would put in a kong bone- often stuffed with something and a few other toys but not too many. When we left the house I zipped the top on, when she was really little I don't think she could have jumped, but once she was 5 months or so she could jump out if she wanted to.


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> Found a picture! Here is puppy Kerrigan in her pen, I am afraid I was not very creative back then-
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pee pad on the other side then just lots of blankets, she loved burrowing in them and has always preferred a folded fleece to a dog bed. I would put in a kong bone- often stuffed with something and a few other toys but not too many. When we left the house I zipped the top on, when she was really little I don't think she could have jumped, but once she was 5 months or so she could jump out if she wanted to.


aww she looks so cosy x


----------



## A.B.L (Oct 25, 2012)

I was just thinking today of getting a play pen for Ben and Abbey but thought people might think it was strange but now I'm sold. They would love something like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Jem91 said:


> aww she looks so cosy x


It is funny- I try lots of different beds and all sorts of things and ll Kerri ever likes is a pile of blankets! She will lay in a nice bed if it is all she has but always will choose the pile of blankets. She likes to be cozy.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

I use a huge crate that has no top enclosure. I personalized it for Lucky. Half of the crate is cozy with toys and a comforter then the other half has her pee pad.


----------

